# CERTO bottle ?for half bottle pour to here?



## mtnman1107 (Dec 27, 2011)

So found these neat looking bottles thought they were nifty cause of the embosment of arrows and verbiage on the bottle any ideas of use?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Howdy!  Click HERE


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2011)

From http://www.certo.co.uk/index.htm

 Hey Justin,

 Pectin, it is. I can remember being excited about the first one of those guys as well.


----------



## mtnman1107 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cool beans at first i thought it may have been a vetrenarians medication bottle due in part that it wasnt too far from a horse stable. But pretty cool none the less.


----------

